# Booster un imac Tournesol



## Starsystem (7 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà tout est dans le titre. Mais je souhaiterai savoir "qu'est" ce que je peux mettre et non "comment" je peux le mettre.

Il s'agit d'un imac G4 17 pouces 1,25Ghz.

- Pour la mémoire vive, j'aimerai la mettre au max (1Go maxi, vous me confirmez?). Qu'elles sont les caractéristiques à prendre en compte? Les deux barettes sont differentes nan?

- J'aimerai mettre le wifi et le bluetooth sur la machine. Y a-t-il une carte airport wifi et bluetooth compatible pour G4 ?

- J'aimerai changer le disque dur. Qu'elles sont les caractéristiques à prendre en compte?

- Je souhaiterai mettre un lecteur/graveur de DVD, je peux mettre n'importe lequel ?

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
A bientot.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Juin 2009)

Salut

Pour la ram, tu peut y Mettre 2 Gb, la ram est de la DDR SO-DIMM PC-2700 (la PC-3200 fonctionne aussi).

Le disque dur est un 3.5" standard en IDE.

Pour le Wifi, tu peut Mettre une carte Airport première genération mais limiter au 802.11B, pareil pour le Bluetouch qui a une module mais en 1.1. Le mieux est de trouver une clé USB Wifi et un module bluetouche en USB 100% Compatible, cherche sur google tu trouveras une liste de ceux compatible.

Le graveur DVD, n'importe lequel en IDE 3.5" fera l'affaire, après si tu veut la Gestion par Apple (pour que le graveur fonctionne avec iDVD et tout), faudras voir avec PatchBurn mais bon ...


----------



## basalmus (7 Juin 2009)

Attention! tu peux effectivement mettre 2go de Ram mais la so-dimm (type mémoire pour portable) est sur le slot externe, facilement accessinle et tu as de la ddr ram  pc 2700 en interne, après démontage du socle. Donc 1+1 go= 2go . Va voir ici à peu près tout est expliqué en long et en large. Apparement, ces chgts, surtout le dd avec 8 ou 16 mo de cache apporteraient un plus certain mais pas de miracles!(Je ne l'ai pas encore fait l'upgrade)
salut.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2009)

tiens Starsystem est tellement star qu'il ne prend pas la peine de poster dans les sujets existants
( ce qui est la règle)

A propos je ne resiste pas 
un bas de la page
regarde donc le titre du premier fil de la liste


et y en a d'autres


----------



## maxetmac (7 Juin 2009)

Possèdant aussi un iMac G4 je confirme que tu peux installer 2 GO de ram (à l'époque, il n'y avait pas de barrette de plus de 512 MO.....donc) aujourd'hui, 2* 1 GO est tout a fait possible (c'est ce que j'ai)
En ce qui concerne le HDD, aucun problème pour installer plus de 120 GO en IDE

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

N'importe quel graveur cd/dvd toujours en IDE (mettre les cavaliers en "mâitre" pour le HDD et "ésclave"(slave) pour le graveur
et surtout, ne pas oublier de remettre de la pâte thermique !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

pour ce qui est du Wifi et du bluetooth, -oldmac- a tout dit !


----------

